# I need help with a Spanish Flan.



## texasgirl (Mar 18, 2006)

This is going to sound stupid to most of you, anyway, is this a tube pan?
If so, is all the ingredients going to fit? It's 9" in diameter, 2" from outside to the inside hole and 2" deep.
Here is the recipe
2 cups sugar

2{13oz} cans evap. milk
4{8oz} cream cheese
2 cups sugar
8 eggs
2 tbls. vanilla

In the middle of the oven, put a pan with 1" of water. Turn the oven to 350.
Put 2 cups sugar in a tube pan and carmelize over high heat on stove top. Mix the remainder of the ingredients in an electric blender. Put mix in the tube pan. Place the pan in the pan with the hot water in the oven. Bake for 1 hour.


----------



## licia (Mar 18, 2006)

I make a very simple version of flan.

Caramelize 1/2 cup sugar in a heavy sauce pan and pour into dish custard is to be cooked in. (I use a 7" french white dish about 2 1/2 inches deep)
Into blender, pour 1 can condensed milk, 1 can water, 4 eggs, 1 teaspoon vanilla extract. Blend and pour into dish. Bake in a water bath @350 for about 1 hour (water bath to the depth of 1". I use hot water. I serve with pineapple and strawberries. Very simple and delicious!

PS:  If caramel doesn't cover the dish, I put it in the microwave for 5 or 6 seconds and swirl it til it covers.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank you, licia, butl, I'm going to stick with the recipe as I have already bought the ingredients, I just need to know if this is a tube pan or not. Would it be the same if I used a bundt pan? I've never used a tube pan and I have this one that was my mom's, I just don't know what kind of pan it is.


----------



## Cherry2000 (Mar 18, 2006)

Yep...that's a tube pan.

I would probably stay away from using a bundt pan for flan. It's a custard of course, and sometimes the more intricate surface of the bundt pan can make unmolding difficult.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 18, 2006)

Texasgirl, that's a cake pan. For flan, you'll want to use one made out of ceramic, porcelain, clay, etc. It will look more like this:


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank you, Cherry2000!
Hmmm, Ironchef, I don't have anything like that. That's just terrific.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 18, 2006)

I just screwed up the flan!!!!!! AAAAAAAAA!!!
I forgot the vanilla. I was being so careful and they had the stupid conference on getting Terrell Owens and I forgot it. Stupid!!! I guess I'll find out how bad when we taste it.


----------



## Swann (Mar 18, 2006)

Me thinks that you will have trouble getting the sugar to carmelize in that type of tube pan. I use that type as a mold for gelatin, pates, mousse, ice etc. I agree with licia that you should only do 1/2 C sugar to carmelize and the rest into the custard.

A tube pan is any pan that has a tube in the middle to help with even baking as angel food cake and dense batter of pound cake. Many tube pans are 2 part so you could not use on top the stove to heat sugar to 325* for carmel. I am not sure what kind of pan your recipe calls for unless it is a speciality one. I own several but none would work for your recipe.


----------



## Dina (Mar 18, 2006)

Txgirl,
Don't mess with too many ingredients.  Here's my "tres leches" (3 milks) Spanish flan that's so easy to make.

Blend:
7 eggs
2 tsp vanilla
1 can evaported milk
1 can sweetened condensed milk
1 cup 2% or whole milk

If you'd like, you could caramelize 1/2 cup sugar in a heavy sauce pan and pour into individual custard dishes then adding the blended milk mixture over it.  I always use a large 2 quart Pirex instead of individual servings.  Place the Pirex dish in a large pan filled half way with water.  Cook at 350 degrees for 50 to 60 minutes.  This method will allow the steam to cook the flan evenly and prevent from burning.  Enjoy!


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 18, 2006)

Cool, I'll do this next time, thanks Dina!!


----------

